# 30 Rechner nicht mehr klonbar! Acronis Snap Deployment - PXE Acronis BootWizard läuft



## J1M1 (4. April 2009)

Hallo!

Beim letzten Versuch unsere Rechner zu klonen, hatten wir mit einem schrecklichen Problem zu kämpfen.
Das Verteilen des Images übers Netzwerk läuft per PXE. Die Netzwerkkarten unserer Clients ist Intel Pro 1000/CT. Da diese NIC kein Remote Boot unterstützt, haben wir einen Bootagent "bootix" von BootManage.
So, der benutzte PXE-Server ist integriert ins Acronis Snap Deployment, höchstwahrscheinlich der gleiche Engine wie Acronis BootWizard.

Folgendes Problem:
Der PXE-Server wird auf dem Server gestartet, dann werden bei den Clients beim Startbildschirm (noch schwarzer Hintergrund, also da wo normalerweise das Betriebssystem von der Festplatte oder halt BootCD gewählt, nicht _gestartet_, wird) zuerst eine Verbindung zum DHCP-Server angezeigt, wo mir alles einwandfrei scheint (richtige DHCP-Server IP, und auch selbst richtige IP zugeteilt bekommen - richtiges Subnet und Subnetzmaske etc.)
Anschließend verbindet sich der Client per TFTP mit dem entsprechendem Server um die Boot-Datei "bootwiz.cfg" herunterzuladen; und da hakt es!

Nach zwei Fehlversuchen (denke mal Timeout) wird angezeigt: "bootwiz.cfg nicht gefunden. Zum Neustart <Enter>" oder so ähnlich.
Früher hatten wir dieses Problem nur, wenn man mehrere Computer gleichzeitig anschaltet, doch beim letzten Clonversuch kam auch dieser Fehler, wenn nur ein Rechner gebootet wurde!

Wir vermuten, dass es kein Client-Problem ist:
1. Nach vier Stunden Rumprobieren ließen sich zwei Rechner letzendlich erfolgreich übers Netzwerk, d.h. an den Client-PCs lag es nicht, dass es nicht starten konnte.
2. Wenn es ein Client-Problem sein würde, dann ist es komisch, dass 30 Rechner gleichzeitig auf einmal "kaputt" gegangen sind.

Ein generelles Kommunikationsproblem auf dem Physical Layer wird es wohl auch nicht sein, denn wenn der Server vom Client normal unter Windows angepingt wird, dann ist die Verbindung sehr sehr gut. (max. TTL, alle Pakete empfangen)

Irgendwie muss es wohl am Server liegen; komisch ist auch allerdings hier, dass es von einem Mal auf das andere das Problem sich so gravierend verschlimmert hat, wo doch keine Einstellungen verändert wurden.


Hat jemand von euch bereits Erfahrung mit diesem Problem gemacht, oder weiß so wie dieses zu beheben ist?
Willkommen wäre auch eine Schummellösung (d.h. irgendwie ein PXE-Server vom Drittanbieter, der ebenfalls OS-Images von Acronis verteilen kann oder so)...
Und last but not least: Was benutzt ihr um eure Netzwerke zu klonen? Acronis ist offensichtlich keine wirklich gute Software, Zeit für eine Umstellung...

Hoffe wirklich ihr könnt mit helfen, es wäre nämlich der Horrer mit einer CD alle 30 Clients zu Fuß zu installieren...

MfG J!M!


----------

